# Rose mallow or Hibiscus acetosella



## sunkisseddragons (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't see it on any of the edible lists, but does anyone know if Rose mallow or Hibiscus acetosella is safe to eat?
Thanks
Elisa


----------



## lezsolt (Aug 17, 2009)

As far as I know, all species in the Hibiscus genus are fine (leaves and flowers).


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Both Rose mallow and Hibiscus acetosella are fine for you or your tort to eat.

*Rose Mallow *may refer to:
Any plant in the Lavatera genus; specially Lavatera trimestris 
Any of several species in the Hibiscus genus, especially Hibiscus moscheutos http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rose_mallow
Lavatera (I just bought this one at the CTTC Class) is a genus of about 25 species of flowering plants in the family Malvaceae, native to the Mediterranean region, central and eastern Asia, and Australia. A number of species previously listed in this genus have now been transferred to the related genus Malva. Lavatera species are known as tree mallows, or rather ambiguously as rose mallows, royal mallows or annual mallows.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lavatera

*Hibiscus acetosella*
In tropical and subtropical areas, the Chinese hibiscus (H. rosa-sinensis), with its many showy hybrids, is the most popular hibiscus.
About 200-220 species are known, including:_Hibiscus acetosella_ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hibiscus


----------



## Itort (Aug 17, 2009)

I grow rose mallow (H. moscheutos) for my torts and they love it. It is called hardy hibiscus as it is hardy to zone 5. H. acetosella is new one on me and I found it hardy to zone 8 and 9 (native to E. Africa) and as such would be treated as an annual in most areas. It is a very attractive plant and should be fine for torts. An other option is rose of sharon (hibiscus syriacus) which is also hardy.


----------



## sunkisseddragons (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone-
I sure love this forum


----------



## bettinge (Aug 17, 2009)

Let me guess Robyn/crazy1, you love researching stuff. You always have such complete responses WITH links! It is well appreciated by all.....I'm sure!


----------

